# Mayones sent me pic of Macassar Ebony top



## leonardo7 (Jun 22, 2012)

So this is the darkest piece of Macassar Ebony they have for a Regius top right now. Ive got it all spec'd out with 11 piece wenge/mahogany/paduak/maple neck and chambered sapele mahogany body. Its going to have ABM Piezo bridge and dark ebony fretboard with dot inlays. 

Question is Im confused whether I should have this top glossed to really pop and have that striking glossy wet look at all times, or if I should give it the Mayones satin touch which will give it the dull appearance. The entire rest of the body will be satin natural finish for sure, this is just the top Im talking about. So what would you guys do with the top? And what do you think of this particular top for a Regius 7? Remember that once oiled or glossed it will have a much darker and more striking appearance, especially with the gloss.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 22, 2012)

Mmmm I've got wood for your wood


----------



## makeitreign (Jun 22, 2012)

I think the gloss top with satin body would look killer.


----------



## Valennic (Jun 22, 2012)

makeitreign said:


> I think the gloss top with satin body would look killer.



This.

Make that bitch POP


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hell yeah! Thats what Im thinkin, gloss top and satin everything else


----------



## makeitreign (Jun 22, 2012)

Link the NGD in this thread in case I don't see it.

Shit's gonna be mad tyte, yo.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 22, 2012)

makeitreign said:


> Link the NGD in this thread in case I don't see it.
> 
> Shit's gonna be mad tyte, yo.



I surely will. This guitar will be here before September


----------



## Perfect (Jun 22, 2012)

Ebony Macassar top in gloss finish will be similar to this one:
Regius 7 Exotic Ebony Macassar Piezo - Mayones Custom Shop Gallery
Your piece of wood looks very nice.


----------



## celticelk (Jun 22, 2012)

Personally, I think gloss tops over natural wood look ridiculous - it just looks like you coated the whole thing in plastic. Totally destroys the appeal of the beautiful wood top that you shelled out $$$ for. But hey, it's your guitar.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't like exotic wood tops with gloss finishes, at all. To my taste, all oiled would be best!


----------



## Rook (Jun 22, 2012)

^^^THAT

Plus Macassar Ebony has a lovely texture, it'd be such a shame to gloss over that.


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 22, 2012)

makeitreign said:


> I think the gloss top with satin body would look killer.









Do exactly what this man suggested.


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Jun 22, 2012)

Perfect said:


> Ebony Macassar top in gloss finish will be similar to this one:
> Regius 7 Exotic Ebony Macassar Piezo - Mayones Custom Shop Gallery
> Your piece of wood looks very nice.



Whatever you do make it look like this, simply stunning! (gloss)


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 23, 2012)

Please, please satin. 
Obviously this is my opinion, but it always feels like a waste of exotic woods to cover it in gloss. With awesome wood like that, I would even want an oiled finish oil so I could actually feel it. Gloss reminds me of a coffee table. 
But I'm sure it'd look cool either way.


----------



## Guamskyy (Jun 23, 2012)

Perfect said:


> Ebony Macassar top in gloss finish will be similar to this one:
> Regius 7 Exotic Ebony Macassar Piezo - Mayones Custom Shop Gallery
> Your piece of wood looks very nice.


 
DAT TYGA


----------



## jake7doyle (Jun 23, 2012)

imo its got to be the gloss


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 23, 2012)

Ide go for an oiled finish. High gloss looks great until it has fingerprints and sweat marks all over it.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a Regius 8 with flamed top and oiled satin finish, it pops in the light but looks dull and matte at most times from a distance.

I have a Regius 7 with flamed top glossed and it pops even when theres no light on it.

Another thing for me to consider is that the satin top doesnt take well to scratches such as pick scratches and dents super duper easy, as to be expected on such a gorgeous satin finish. The Mayones gloss finish is tough and wont chip or dent esily, and wont scratch up to picking.

I will be sure and update this thread if I get any updated pics from Mayones. I do think that a majority of the building will take place in August though as they are off for the month of July.

For anyone ever considering the Mayones satin finish, its absolutely silky to the touch and maintains a non sticky oily feel. Quite incredible!

Im leaning towards gloss on the top this time.


----------



## drenz (Jun 23, 2012)

Perfect said:


> Ebony Macassar top in gloss finish will be similar to this one:
> Regius 7 Exotic Ebony Macassar Piezo - Mayones Custom Shop Gallery
> Your piece of wood looks very nice.



holy TITS, that guitar is AMAZING.


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm keeping my Macassar neck satin but thats cos gloss necks suck so much roosters, but f i had it for a top definitely gloss it


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jun 25, 2012)

leonardo7, you're gonna have to buy me new underwear. Mine are just ruined now.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 26, 2012)

Something along these lines, but much much better when its the real thing. This is just a quick mockup, thanks to "perfect" for this


----------



## Purelojik (Jun 26, 2012)

i've tried oiling macassar ebony and while it looks alright it'll look the most stunning with a gloss coat so the dark parts stay dark and the stripes pop.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 26, 2012)

Purelojik said:


> i've tried oiling macassar ebony and while it looks alright it'll look the most stunning with a gloss coat so the dark parts stay dark and the stripes pop.



Exactly what I was thinking and exactly my reasoning. Thanks for the reassurance


----------



## JamesTSi (Jun 26, 2012)

How about something like a semi gloss finish? Enough to make it pop, but still toned down enough for it to still look really classy


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 20, 2012)

Holy shit!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 20, 2012)

Pics dont work


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 20, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Pics dont work



What should I do? I can see em just fine


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 20, 2012)

Nvm they are working now, my phone is retarded :s


Looks awesome


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks! Im still trippin on how fast they build guitars!

I think I placed the order like 6-7 weeks ago. Crazy!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 20, 2012)

Yea you arent helping my mayones gas.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 20, 2012)

Just wait until that top gets darkened by the finish


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 20, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yea you arent helping my mayones gas.


That makes 2 of us. I'll start preparing myself mentally to see the top with a finish.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 28, 2012)

Posted by Mayones on their facebook page today


----------



## ikarus (Aug 28, 2012)

nice!!!


----------



## Winspear (Aug 28, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats on the first Mayo that I like  And I like it a lot!


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 28, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Awesome! Congrats on the first Mayo that I like  And I like it a lot!



Thanks! Nice to hear! But even if I gloss the top? Im definitely keeping the entire back and sides satin. But glossing the top should enhance the darks as well as enhance the lighter colors. It would be more deep and vibrant! Im still slightly undecided but probably going with gloss top


----------



## Winspear (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't know about gloss.
There's always a part of me that LOVES guitars unfinished like yours is now - but of course it doesn't look complete. 
Something to bring the grain out but not a gloss would be great. Check out my Vik - that's a poly coat with satin finish I believe.
Plenty of options other than gloss. Even something as basic as tung oil.


----------



## Viginez (Aug 29, 2012)

wow that top looks killer


----------



## TheBigGroove (Aug 29, 2012)

Damn that's sexy...hopefully you don't give your guitar too much "natural, white gloss" when you get it...bahahaha

Not to thread jack, but Chris from Rockbox.com just emailed me this morning. My mayo is in his hands!!!! Thanks for the advice on ordering through them duder, he's just flat out awesome to deal with.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 29, 2012)

TheBigGroove said:


> "natural, white gloss"....My mayo is in his hands!!!!


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 29, 2012)

TheBigGroove said:


> Damn that's sexy...hopefully you don't give your guitar too much "natural, white gloss" when you get it...bahahaha
> 
> Not to thread jack, but Chris from Rockbox.com just emailed me this morning. My mayo is in his hands!!!! Thanks for the advice on ordering through them duder, he's just flat out awesome to deal with.



Dude thats awesome! So glad to hear. I love how fast they get made and shipped out. Yeah Chris is such a nice guy and loves to talk specs and woods. Hes also a builder himself. What specs did you go for?


----------



## TheBigGroove (Aug 29, 2012)

I went with pretty standard specs. Regius 7 baritone, standard neck, chambered hog (standard i believe), CL/LF pups, one volume knob in the 2nd position, and trans dirty black jeans finish in matte. Basically Jan's 8 string he got (the one in the vid with pete graves) in a 7 string version. Might upgrade pups but I've been wanting to try something other than bareknucks.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 29, 2012)

TheBigGroove said:


> I went with pretty standard specs. Regius 7 baritone, standard neck, chambered hog (standard i believe), CL/LF pups, one volume knob in the 2nd position, and trans dirty black jeans finish in matte. Basically Jan's 8 string he got (the one in the vid with pete graves) in a 7 string version. Might upgrade pups but I've been wanting to try something other than bareknucks.



Sounds amazing! Your going to really love that guitar. Id switch out the bridge for an Aftermath, Holydiver or Dactivator if your not happy with the Crunchlab. I cant wait to see pics of that thing and to hear about how much you love it


----------



## TIBrent (Aug 29, 2012)

I think it may be official, one too many guitars my friend. The Macassar ebony top looks amazing but that scottish kilt stripe on the body of woods looks funky as hell.
-Brent


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 29, 2012)

TIBrent said:


> I think it may be official, one too many guitars my friend. The Macassar ebony top looks amazing but that scottish kilt stripe on the body of woods looks funky as hell.
> -Brent



Yo Brent whats up dude! I will make you a believer next time I roll down which shouldn't be too far off. You will play this Mayones and be overcome with passion for the Mayones!

Haha yeah every time I get a guitar I sell one. That's why I just sold 3 guitars this past week and have 3 more about to be gone 

All I need is my Mayones! OK maybe a couple more too, but just about everything else is being and will be sold.


----------



## Imbrium998 (Aug 29, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> Sounds amazing! Your going to really love that guitar. Id switch out the bridge for an Aftermath, Holydiver or Dactivator if your not happy with the Crunchlab. I cant wait to see pics of that thing and to hear about how much you love it



Even more hijack...but its worth it.

Remember this? http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...yones-madness-bring-your-broadband-folks.html

I popped in a set of calibrated Aftermath 7s in it, and I must say that it sounds absolutely monsterous, thunderous and totally killer. I am in no way an Aftermath fan, but it was totally worth it! 

P.S. - All of the Regius 7s and 8s are chambered if they are mahogany.

Enjoy it...I hope it comes out exactly what you want.


----------



## quoenusz (Aug 29, 2012)

that's just wow....
one of the most incredible guitars I've seen so far
can't wait until it's finished!


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Imbrium998 said:


> Even more hijack...but its worth it.
> 
> Remember this? http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...yones-madness-bring-your-broadband-folks.html
> 
> ...



Yours is insane! That quilt is just nuts! I think you made a very good choice with Aftermaths too. Honestly I tried em in many guitars and they sound best in the Regius. Or does the Regius sound better than the other guitars? Hmmmm


----------

